# Help with E-commerce site



## ctekk2005 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, I'm trying to set up a online shop for my wares but I also want to give the customer the option to upload their own designs to print out as cards, stationary, t-shirts. etc. I am looking for something like how cafe press has their system laid out. Anyone got any ideas of any software out there that will do the trick. Thanks


----------



## ctekk2005 (Dec 28, 2009)

Really, 102 views and not a single response!​


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

I bet a lot of people would respond with help if it wasn't for the "Do NOT Post self promotional URLS... or offer your services in the forum threads..." thing right above this window.

Like I would post if it wasn't for that.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you may have mis-read, Steve.. I think he's asking for help, not self promoting..

Now, the real reason you probably didn't get any responses, is because this thread has been created at least a dozen times before.. (search bar is your friend)


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

I've got a shopping cart that we use in the stores we create. Easiest to use and customize store I've ever seen.


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

The solution that cafepress or zazzle uses cost them thousands upon thousands of dollars to build. You won't find something like that cheap.


----------

